

Ask HN: What will you be doing when the unix timestamp reaches 1234567890, next friday? - arnorhs

Next friday evening, february the 13th, the unix timestamp will be exactly 1234567890, this is definitely a day to celebrate :)<p>What will you guys be doing?
======
bdfh42
Erm, Friday is the 13th February

~~~
arnorhs
whoops.. it's my asus eee's way too small keyboard... fixed

------
noodle
hoping the world doesn't explode since it'll also be friday the 13th.

